#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

## nitika.arora

Study in Australia at an Australian university or college and you will be opening the door to a world of study that will fill your life with knowledge, skills, and enthusiasm.

The Australian higher education sector offers a complete range of programs leading to highly regarded and internationally recognised qualifications. Australia is the destination of choice for students from around the world looking for a quality education at an affordable price.

Learning and studying in Australia is the perfect way to launch your career. Employment opportunities open up to those who have degrees from any one of the universities, whether they study in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, or at any of the other higher-education institutions located around Australia.

University of Western Sydney (UWS) Sydney, NSW. With over 32,000 students, the University of Western Sydney (UWS) is one of the largest of the universities Australia has to offer. Over 2,800 international students from 70 different countries choose to study at UWS each year. UWS is a young, energetic and rapidly growing university with six campuses located in the Sydney region

Victoria University Melbourne, Victoria. Victoria University is one of Australia's largest dual-sector institutions of higher education, with a TAFE college offering a unique combination of academic and vocational skills in a modern and supportive environment. It has built a strong reputation for providing a broad range of courses that are up-to-date and relevant to the modern employment environment and is considered an innovative institution amongst the universities in Victoria.

Deakin University Melbourne, Victoria. Deakin University is one of Australia's most progressive and visionary universities. It has been noted for providing a superior and student-centered education, Deakin has become increasingly popular as a destination for international, with around 70,000 students studying on its various campuses, including ELICOS studies.

Bond University Gold Coast, Queensland Bond University is Australia's first and largest private Australia university and has grown to become one of the Queensland universities with an excellent international reputation. At Bond you will experience personalised education by highly qualified teachers, innovative courses and teching methods, an international student body and a beautiful secure campus. Bond's staff to student ratio is the best in Australia

The University of Adelaide. Adelaide, South Australia. The University of Adelaide is one of Australia's oldest and one of the highest ranking universities Australia has in any guide to higher education institutions and is regarded as one of the best Australian universities. Established in 1874, it is a member of the 'Group of Eight'. There are more than 1,800 international students among the 14,000-strong student population.

Southern Cross University Lismore, Tweed Heads/Gold Coast and Coffs Harbour, Queensland Southern Cross University is an internationally-recognised Australian government university. It has a reputation for academic excellence, and has won many prestigious international and Australian awards and grants. The quality programs offered by the University have high academic standards.

Griffith University, Brisbane and the Gold Coast, Queensland Griffith University, one of Australia's leading universities has over 2,500 teaching staff, 27,000 students including 4,000 students from over 80 nations. Griffith has become an popular choice for students deciding that they want to study at one of the universities in Australia. Learning never got more enjoyable or rewarding than this.

The University of Southern Queensland Toowoomba, Queensland. USQ has been recognised as a world leader in the fields of and tertiary study initiatives. USQ is a dynamic, flexible and innovative University whose staff and students pride themselves on being responsive to the technologically aware global market place.

Swinburne University of Technology Melbourne, Victoria. Established in 1908, Swinburne has a strong reputation in Australia and overseas as a provider of career oriented education. Swinburne is a small, innovative university, which is rapidly forming a distinctive character including the study of accounting business commerce computing law management marketing nursing tourism a character which reflects purpose, achievement and the genuine quality of its educational outcomes.

University of Tasmania Hobart - Launceston - Burnie, Tasmania The University of Tasmania is the fourth oldest University in Australia. It is highly regarded internationally as a teching and research institution. The University of Tasmania offers a pleasant, enjoyable environment for study at all levels of higher education.

Queensland University of Technology - Brisbane - is a dynamic and innovative institution that not only satisfies the requirements of its local and international student body but also has one of the highest MBA Australia rankings according to the Financial Times 2004 world listings.

Macquarie University Sydney, NSW Macquarie University is one of the leading NSW universities and is a modern, sophisticated and cosmopolitan leading provider of education in Australia. With over 24,000 students including 4,000 international students, Macquarie is a university which prides itself on outstanding academic achievement and has excellent resources for distance learning and study online.

Edith Cowan University Perth, Western Australia. Edith Cowan University is noted for its innovative course content, specialised research and creative pursuits. Responsive and forward thinking, it is one of the universities in Perth that is internationally focused and an Australian leader in the provision of professionally focused degree programs.

University of Technology, Sydney (UTS) Sydney, NSW The University of Technology, Sydney (UTS) is well known as a leader of professional career-focused education and is regarded as one of the best in Australia. It offers one of the most comprehensive ranges of innovative and internationally recognized degrees in Australia. When people consider one of the universities in Sydney then UTS in a natural choice.

University of Canberra Canberra-ACT, ACT Internationally focused, the University of Canberra enjoys a diverse student population from more than 80 countries worldwide on the Canberra Campus. Offshore, the University teaches programs in countries such as Hong Kong, China, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Vietnam.

Monash University Melbourne, Victoria Monash University is one of the top Australian universities and is leading the way with its international focus, ground-breaking research and academic excellence. Since its first student intake in 1961, Monash has grown into a diverse, multicultural and energetic institution with six campuses around the state and has an excellent international reputation that attracts many students.

The University of Notre Dame, Australia Perth, Western Australia Inspired by one of the greatest Catholic universities in the world, the University of Notre Dame in the United States, Notre Dame Australia brings to Australian education the vibrant traditions of a Catholic university together with the rich history.





  Similar Threads: Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Best universities of australia - Ranking of Australian University Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia

----------

